# We're gonna do it!



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woot Woot!! Have fun


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

That is awesome!! That is something I would LOVE to do with my girl...but no classes around here :-(!! I am sure you will have fun. Post training results as you have your classes....please!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why be nervous? You two will be awesome!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey when the snow gets taller than you this winter come on down and train tracking with Pat!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Hey when the snow gets taller than you this winter come on down and train tracking with Pat!


I am not telling Pat until I have actually taken a class!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

How exciting! Tracking is on my list of things I want to do!! I think Barley would be very good at tracking, I am sure Mira too, but it seems like a Barley sport.

I am sure that Titan will be great, plus he already knows how to use his nose!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey Michelle come on back to CA. My friend that you met LOVES to track and holds tracking workshops. She would be thrilled to have you and Titan track with her.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

how fun! let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Who are you taking your class with? Krista Trempe does a great job! I love tracking, but don't have anyone to track with:*( How far away from me do you live exactly? I am in Owatonna. Rivet was just about ready to test when I went for my CD, I need to get back into it. I can see Titan being a freight train like Rivet! I have a leather, and a nylon harness you could try on and see what Titan likes more before you order one. I use nylon on Filly, and leather on Rivet.

Just a bit excited here:--big_grin:


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Stretchdrive said:


> Who are you taking your class with? Krista Trempe does a great job! I love tracking, but don't have anyone to track with:*( How far away from me do you live exactly? I am in Owatonna. Rivet was just about ready to test when I went for my CD, I need to get back into it. I can see Titan being a freight train like Rivet! I have a leather, and a nylon harness you could try on and see what Titan likes more before you order one. I use nylon on Filly, and leather on Rivet.
> 
> Just a bit excited here:--big_grin:


So am I so we are even. Roger is lending me a harness to try until I decide if we love it. Marge is teaching the class. She is a AKC judge and does a wonderful job. Explains everything for us novice trackers so we can understand everything. She is a very up lady besides. Pat says all of her boys are freight trains so I would assume he will do that like everything else..I have a feeling I will be hanging on for the ride...we are about 3+ hours apart.(I think)

I would love to come back out to CA! I really never got to see too much but from what I seen it was beautiful counrty. I know the drive was amazing!


----------



## mjoy07 (Jun 17, 2011)

wow! have fun guys!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> I am not telling Pat until I have actually taken a class!


well in that case you better hope she doesnt decide to actually use that facebook account of hers LOL


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm jealous! I would love to try that with the girls, but am not sure how to start without a class. Jerry Lewis (with CT Chammy, RIP) often puts on a class in Des Moines in the fall on alternating Saturday mornings. Guess who has to work alternating Saturday mornings? And somehow my weekends off never correspond to the class weekends!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

IowaGold said:


> I'm jealous! I would love to try that with the girls, but am not sure how to start without a class. Jerry Lewis (with CT Chammy, RIP) often puts on a class in Des Moines in the fall on alternating Saturday mornings. Guess who has to work alternating Saturday mornings? And somehow my weekends off never correspond to the class weekends!


You know that was the main reason I never tried. I could never find one that wasn't on the night I teach class or the weekends I show. This one is close and her students that went through the 1st class just love her. She is a very upbeat person and has done tracking forever. Pat gave me reading materials and I am sure they were great but it was so overwhelming to try to start when you knew nothing at all. So I kept putting it off...
Jodie, Pat is so swamped I would guess between the hunt tests and all the obedience it should be awhile.. Anyhow I am sure she will think ....sure I keep saying that but never follow through.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I wish I had time to do tracking with Teddi. I do honestly think that would be her forte. Since she was a small pup her nose would take her places. I remember the first time we took her to the woods. We had her on a long leash, she was sticking with the other dogs. So we took the leash off. When we turned around to head back, she put her nose down and was OFF on our scent. 

Enjoy you classes and tell us all about them.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Your going to love it.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay we actually followed through with it.. We had our 1st class last night and we had fun. It was fun to watch a dog track that knew what it was doing..I get that you have begin somewhere but..hmmnn... Jodie you will just love this, the instructor is a AKC judge that is qualified to judge VST so she knows what she is doing.. She brought out some articles and wanted us to get our dog really excited about them and she wanted me to use a high value treat.. I tried to gently explain that life is high value treat to Titan and I was not sure that high is where we wanted to start:uhoh: . But like a good student I went with her direction.. I also told her Titan brings me socks,towels,gloves or whatever he finds on a nightly basis and what do you do if your dog tries to eat the article ( that is a game and one he plays very well..).. needless to say after Titan had scarfed up the 1st three articles before she could say a word and brought them all back to me for that high value treat.... we restarted with the Charlie's and Titan has to already learn the down when he finds the article..She decided his enthusiasm was just fine at a lower level.. So we have to practice a sniff (without eating) the articles in a circle and next week she is going to waive the glove in the air and he has to find it in the tall weeds....:doh:..
So I am at a motel on Lake Superior for a three day dog show. What a pretty place Duluth is.. If anyone is interested check out the DECC.. in Duluth. They may show the Regatta that is here this weekend...


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh I wish I was up there this weekend, just didn't want to take a green dog to that show. Good luck this weekend!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Life is a high value treat...I love it ROFL

It sounds like so much fun! I would say you can keep me motivated to train on my own down here and we could try to be ready for TD at the same time but I know myself better than that I wont stay with it. Remember you guys werent supposed to let me quit agility training. I lasted fifteen minutes on that.

I take it Titan managed to stay clean?

Let us know how the trial goes!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That is a VERY nice facility! Have fun and good luck! I see they have lots of health clinics including ahem...semen collection! 

I'm glad you had fun at tracking....Make sure to report on your success this weekend.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

DNL2448 said:


> That is a VERY nice facility! Have fun and good luck! I see they have lots of health clinics including ahem...semen collection!
> 
> I'm glad you had fun at tracking....Make sure to report on your success this weekend.


Titan is already very attached to Mary who runs the collection service for the clinic. let's just say he LOOOVVVEEESSSS.:--crazy::--crazy_love:.. her very much!
I had Titan collected about two years ago for myself.. I do however plan to get the eyes updated this weekend. trying to take work off during the week is tough..


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Titan is already very attached to Mary who runs the collection service for the clinic. let's just say he LOOOVVVEEESSSS.:--crazy::--crazy_love:.. her very much!
> I had Titan collected about two years ago for myself.. I do however plan to get the eyes updated this weekend. trying to take work off during the week is tough..


HEHEHEHEHE!!! How funny!:


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Have fun at the show. I have a couple of friends at that show one showing Cavaliers and one showing English Spaniels. Good Luck.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Titan is already very attached to Mary who runs the collection service for the clinic. let's just say he LOOOVVVEEESSSS.:--crazy::--crazy_love:.. her very much!
> ..


:--appalled:sicko

of course if you remember Flip's little obsession, he would like to be part of the clean up crew :yummy:


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

GROSSSSSSS (Dang, I just about had that out of my memory).


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> :--appalled:sicko
> 
> of course if you remember Flip's little obsession, he would like to be part of the clean up crew :yummy:


Double gross!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Well I remembered to sign up for the eye clinic tomorrow. Whoohoo..
We won UB and got a 4th in OB. He would have had a 199 1/2 but the judge thought he finished early. She thought he finished on his name...bummer...Oh well regardless I loved his run. He was working great..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I bet he was excited to be back at a dog show! Sounds like a good time. Glad you remembered to make the eye appointment because I forgot to remind you.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

It also helps remind me to send in my CERF results from over 2 months ago!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yay Titan! I would love to see him work sometime. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

DNL2448 said:


> Yay Titan! I would love to see him work sometime. Good luck tomorrow.


I do have some runs on facebook. They are not the greatest and I think I picked the hottest shows to tape... He was having a great time today!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> I do have some runs on facebook. They are not the greatest and I think I picked the hottest shows to tape... He was having a great time today!


I'll go look now...


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Titan1 said:


> I do have some runs on facebook. They are not the greatest and I think I picked the hottest shows to tape... He was having a great time today!


Well if you are showing in Albert Lea, bring along your camera, and I will take a video.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Well I just posted on facebook that I was praying to the Open god to please let us get through open tomorrow without a three point error...LOL..Great news is we passed our Cerf!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Titan1 said:


> Well I just posted on facebook that I was praying to the Open god to please let us get through open tomorrow without a three point error...LOL..Great news is we passed our Cerf!


Did you mention when you asked for no 3 point error, that you didn't want a 5 point either? I would hate for them to get confused! What happened?

Congrats on the clear CERF!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oooo Ooooo, Can't wait to hear what happened, sounds like a good start....


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

DNL2448 said:


> Oooo Ooooo, Can't wait to hear what happened, sounds like a good start....


Yesterday the judge said Titan had an auto finish....(NOT!) and blew a 199 1/2. Today in Brian C 's ring Titan decided to stand when I left for the DOR. Ooopsy on today. He was much sharper yesterday but still would have had a 198 before the stand. I got a second in UB because he has a naughty mommy. I was talking to someone and watched a lady walk out of the ring past me and the thought occurred to me that I followed her yesterday:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:
Needless to say I pulled him from a dead sleep, jammed his new collar on him and ran into UB. 1st exercise was directed jumping so the 1st go out was my mistake because he was not ready for it at all. I lost 1 point on the 1st one and then he seemed to wake up pretty fast.. Poor puppy has a mommy that needs to pay attention. The upside is we won two crate pads from the GRCTRC ..see Annie I can still pull that one off but could not manage to squeek out a magnet.... We passed our Crerf and we have 2 UDC legs and 13 OTCH points. I can hardly wait to see what tomorrow brings lol!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, good luck....Pay attention naughty mommy!

Congratulations on the CERF!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

enjoying following along, even though I haven't been posting. I'm always so impressed with Team Titan!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey no fair logging on and not giving any updates. I am getting tired of pressing my reload button to see if you have posted yet LOL


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> Hey no fair logging on and not giving any updates. I am getting tired of pressing my reload button to see if you have posted yet LOL


I still don't even know where the reload button is.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Well we had a 2nd and 3rd today. No major snafus but it was a hot hot day in there. They turned the air off in our part of the building at 10:00 last night and I bet it was 90 in there this morning.. Went to get my fan and it was out of batteries after 5 minutes then I went to my truck and brought in the extra batteries.. much to my delight they were dead too....Lucky for me I had some friends in the breed area that I asked as a last resort and yeah he had them..WHEW!!!! Titan worked okay for as warm as it was.. he has a lot of coat yet.. Overall if the weekend was good with some nice runs and some ooops..We got 3 UDX legs , some placements and 17 OTCH points.. .. Now I have to get busy with tracking if it is not too hot.. Today at 6o AM I hear on National News that St Cloud MN was 89 degree with 89 dew point for 100% humidity..yuck! I was soooo hot loading the truck after the show.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congrats on the UDX legs and OTCH points! Sorry it had to be so hot. Hey, I'll tell all you great Eastern trainers...It rarely gets over 80 out in the Northwest..No humidity. Something to think about. I happen to know there are a LOT of nice places for sale fairly cheap.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

It must be amazing to have such a consistent dog. Conner never did get two UDX legs on the same weekend. Congrats


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats on another UDX leg!!

I can't beleive they shut the air off last night!! That is terrible!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Stretchdrive said:


> Congrats on another UDX leg!!
> 
> I can't beleive they shut the air off last night!! That is terrible!!


They left the air on in the breed portion but is was like a sauna in our part. It was crazy stuffy, humid. People in our area were getting a little tense..lol..:uhoh:


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> It must be amazing to have such a consistent dog. Conner never did get two UDX legs on the same weekend. Congrats


Thanks Jodie.. it is crazy what you get used to... I thought this weekend was not very good until I sat back and figured out what he accomplished. We had some tough marking judges and that is okay as long as they are tough across the board. I still had fun, My friends Roger and Jaci invited me to tag along for supper a couple nights. Duluth's canal area is a lot of fun and except for today the weather was nice a cool for the dead of summer!

Edit... I also had the best caramel apple ever.. It has caramel,choc and pecans.. They make them right there...yummy!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay I ordered Titan's official tracking harness. We were borrowing one. So I ordered a handsome burgandy one.. I am kinda hoping she calls class on Wednesday. It is waYYYYYYY to hot out there ..uughhh.. (this is why I do inside activities, LOL!)


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  Someday, hopefully I will see you & Titan !!



Titan1 said:


> Well we had a 2nd and 3rd today. No major snafus but it was a hot hot day in there. They turned the air off in our part of the building at 10:00 last night and I bet it was 90 in there this morning.. Went to get my fan and it was out of batteries after 5 minutes then I went to my truck and brought in the extra batteries.. much to my delight they were dead too....Lucky for me I had some friends in the breed area that I asked as a last resort and yeah he had them..WHEW!!!! Titan worked okay for as warm as it was.. he has a lot of coat yet.. Overall if the weekend was good with some nice runs and some ooops..We got 3 UDX legs , some placements and 17 OTCH points.. .. Now I have to get busy with tracking if it is not too hot.. Today at 6o AM I hear on National News that St Cloud MN was 89 degree with 89 dew point for 100% humidity..yuck! I was soooo hot loading the truck after the show.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Congratulations  Someday, hopefully I will see you & Titan !!


You bet we will need to plan a get together.. I would love to meet you in person ...


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay sounds like we will be back at it tonight for tracking. Last week was called for heat. With my two three day show weekends I hesitated practicing the down when he hit on the articles because I could just see him running to a glove and laying down.:doh:. So I tought class on Monday but last night I layed a track like Pat told me to do int eh beginning.. see I am already getting outside advice...LOL.. I can never follow instructions.. anyhow.. I layed the track and hooked Titan up to the harness and used the 6 ft leash (mistake #1).. When I layed the track with the mutiple articles I put a few kernals of dog food on them instead of cheese or hot dogs (Pat advice again..lol) She knows Titan and know tracking and thought he would be motivated enough with just a little food...
So I dropped a few kernels of food on the 1st article so he could get a really good smell (instructor advice) and away we went. Now remember the 1st class my instructor was worried that a good obedience dog would not pull and he would have to have a high value treat. ....said Obedience dog proceeded to almost pull my arm out of my socket not once but the whole track..oh and I will be giving up the 6ft leash and going to the long line.. at least maybe I won't have to go to the Chiro after..LOL! I will update after tonight's class. I am hoping that I won;t have to do private lesson with the stinker..


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

How fun! Sounds like we will need to get you a set of off-road rollerskates to track in


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay tracking was miserable last night..90 degrees. humid and no breeze..oh and mesquitoes like you would not believe.. I know I have not done my proper homework but I am still feeling a little frustrated. I need to have things explained to me so I know why I am doing something and what to look for ect.. I thought I was supposed to have Titan lie down at corners and articles.. turns our after the second time I had him stop , she tells me then to keep him moving. Then as I watching the other teams go through the same exercise she had me turn away and not let Titan see,she has the rest looking right at her ?? It bugs when I waste time on the wrong thing..grrr..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I was wondering why you signed up for a tracking class in July. Sounds like a miserable summer activity. Someone needs to create indoor tracking.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Whooohoooooooo.... we passed our Certification test today... He was amazing and loves to pull me around a field. He did his "T" in under 5 minutes... way to go Titey Pants!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WOOOO HOOOO!!! That boy can do it all! Love him!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Whooohoooooooo.... we passed our Certification test today... He was amazing and loves to pull me around a field. He did his "T" in under 5 minutes... way to go Titey Pants!


YES!! Now start looking up tests!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Whooohoooooooo.... we passed our Certification test today... He was amazing and loves to pull me around a field. He did his "T" in under 5 minutes... way to go Titey Pants!


Woohooo  That is awesome!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

WOW, CONGRATULATIONS!!!

That is absolutely fabulous, and you just started training about two months ago. 

You both are just amazing!!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I love your nickname for him ~ Titey Pants! Congratulations! So very cool! Hope to someday do some tracking with my girl! 



Titan1 said:


> Whooohoooooooo.... we passed our Certification test today... He was amazing and loves to pull me around a field. He did his "T" in under 5 minutes... way to go Titey Pants!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> YES!! Now start looking up tests!


There are two tests coming up and I can drive to. I am going to try to get into one of those..keep your fingers crossed..


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Titey can do it all! He is an awesome boy. Congrats to you both.


----------

